# Rides that want a quick round trip...How to handle?



## Fireside (Mar 2, 2017)

Half of my rides seem to be a pick-me-up wait for me at the bank or location and drive me back to my original location situation. Do I leave my meter running while they're doing their stuff and when they get back into vehicle return them to their original location? Will Uber allow you to reverse the map app Direction to the clients original pickup location?


----------



## BigMonkey (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes. Leave the meter running. This is actually dealt with in the FAQs on Uber's site. That's why there's a per minute fee as well as the per mile fee. From pick-up to final drop off. You're paid the entire time, no matter how long and no matter where you go.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I will do walk up only, unless it's my last ride of the night. Then it's just free food...

I tell them that I don't mind them going into the restaurant, ordering and getting their food if they don't mind me driving around the block until they're ready for me to pick them up. Easy peasy. 

Same goes for grocery stores.

If they say yes cheerfully then they are awesome people and they deserve 5-stars. If not then they get three stars or below and a report for being nasty to Uber.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

The only problem that you might find is that you can get pinged while you are in the actual drop-off location, then you have a choice, wait for a pax you already told you would wait for and see you acceptance rate drop, or complete the trip at that moment and go pick up the next pax. The best way to handle is, IMHO is to get the pax to update the drop-off (you can also do that for them by tapping on the destination), and that way you won't get pinged until you complete the trip. Also you can click on "do no accept more requests".
Make sure you subtly tell your pax you are giving up the chance to accept more rides to accommodate him/her. Is a guarantee 5 star and a very nice way to obtain them elusive tips.
And yes, you can change the address back to the pick up location.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If im in a buisy area i tell the 5 mins then i leave. If its not ill wait for a little longer


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Fireside said:


> Half of my rides seem to be a pick-me-up wait for me at the bank or location and drive me back to my original location situation. Do I leave my meter running while they're doing their stuff and when they get back into vehicle return them to their original location? Will Uber allow you to reverse the map app Direction to the clients original pickup location?


UberX only, not UberFOOL...


----------



## PhysPro (Jan 11, 2017)

I just tell them, when we are a block away change the destination on their app. That way you don't have to end the trip and you get paid for waiting.


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

Having been taken advantage of many times my general rule of thumb is I can't wait for them. They can get another Uber. If it's slow I'll do it. The problem is the 12 am- 2:30 am surge is when everyone wants to grab fastfood. The restaurants are slammed and you'll end up waiting forever. If they have a clue they'd hand me $5 while they are asking me. None of these drunks have ever left me anything.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

For me, it depends on a number of factors: the pax, the distance, how busy it is, etc.

For example, yesterday I had a Lyft pax who wanted to go 1/2 mile to pick up a prescription and back home. She was sick and sat in the front seat, coughing all over my car. When she asked, I told her I would wait a very short time, but if it was busy I would have to go. As she got out of the car, she said, "Do NOT end this ride." 

I ended the ride, gave her 1 star, and collected my $2.47 minimum fare. I went offline with Lyft, online with Uber and got an immediate ping...and I was done with the sick little princess.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

"Uber doesn't pay me to wait"

"...now if you make it worth my while with a cash tip..."

Start negoiating up front and use the above phrases every day.

Min $5 for 5 min upfront
Pax leave nothing in your car.
No drive thru lines 
Only exceptions would be 2.5+ surge where we do get paid a bit to wait.

Pax and fuber don't respect you but start taking pride in services you provide.

Don't be afraid to receive a 1* for sticking to your guns.

I.e. when pax refuse or say no cash just tell them you will simply end trip at destination and they can request another when ready.

I usually remind pax that the fare model will add $5 or so in fixed costs vs. Keeping the trip going and they risk surge/waiting times.

It's these situations that i usually turn my app off and drive away.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

If you ask me to stop at a gas station, or whatever, "Hey, can you get me a big can of Red Bull, and a quick pick Lotto ticket just $1. ($2 if Powerball) Thanks, I really appreciate that!!" Always get something, even if you don't want anything. They ask you to stop, you ask them to get you something. They go inside the grocery store. I just tell them, "Go ahead take your time (especially during a surge). Just update the destination in the app to let me know that you are ready and I'll come back to the front." Do several laps around the parking lot or surrounding streets, get a little extra mileage, time, a drink, snacks, etc. Get a 2 liter or a gallon. Go ahead full the tank up with gas. Or whatever, just shoot for something out of the deal.



AltaClip said:


> "Uber doesn't pay me to wait"
> 
> "...now if you make it worth my while with a cash tip..."
> 
> ...


If they don't have cash, "Hey can you get me a ______" "I'll be around the corner (doing as many laps around the surrounding street squeezing some extra miles in) just update the destination when you are ready and I swing right around. Take your time. Hey, uh can you get me a ________, (with a big smile) I really appreciate it!!"



Rebuconductor said:


> Having been taken advantage of many times my general rule of thumb is I can't wait for them. They can get another Uber. If it's slow I'll do it. The problem is the 12 am- 2:30 am surge is when everyone wants to grab fastfood. The restaurants are slammed and you'll end up waiting forever. If they have a clue they'd hand me $5 while they are asking me. None of these drunks have ever left me anything.


Pax usually tip or offer me something. If not, I WILL ask them for something. Always smile and maintain a great rapport from the start of the trip. Especially if they are obnoxiously drunk, I will laugh with (at) them, I will definitely take the VERY BEST route and ask them for something, if they need to stop. Chances are you won't get tipped anyway, so I think you should take the most efficient route and ask for something of equal or lesser value when they ask you make a stop "real quick".


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Rebuconductor said:


> Having been taken advantage of many times my general rule of thumb is I can't wait for them. They can get another Uber. If it's slow I'll do it. The problem is the 12 am- 2:30 am surge is when everyone wants to grab fastfood. The restaurants are slammed and you'll end up waiting forever. If they have a clue they'd hand me $5 while they are asking me. None of these drunks have ever left me anything.


I took a group through the Taco Bell drive through late one night and got a $40 tip. Sometimes it works in your favor.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes I'll let you stop for groceries. Then I'll go all across town and catch Pokemon. Using the Pokémon Go ++ app that fakes GPS location, it fakes it for every app running on my phone, not just Pokémon Go. Then I'll get paid for the miles my character runs around town, without actually driving those miles.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

AltaClip said:


> "Uber doesn't pay me to wait"
> 
> "...now if you make it worth my while with a cash tip..."
> 
> ...


Than they will mention to uber they payed cash and u r f###


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Yes I'll let you stop for groceries. Then I'll go all across town and catch Pokemon. Using the Pokémon Go ++ app that fakes GPS location, it fakes it for every app running on my phone, not just Pokémon Go. Then I'll get paid for the miles my character runs around town, without actually driving those miles.


This sounds interesting


----------

